# S120 Sollposition senden



## wieczo (18 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich sitze gerade an einer S120 Cu320 mit s7 315. Nun Soll die Achse Positionieren. Die Position wird über das Telegramm 111 gesteuert.
Das Problem ist nun das ich die Position als DINT im dB habe zb. 127324. im starter kommt als Sollwert aber nur 61788 an. 
Über die Steuertafel kann ich 127324 vorgeben und die Achse fährt 127,324mm.
Wie muss ich die Position von der sps übergeben? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## offliner (18 Januar 2019)

Wie übertägst Du denn die Daten aus dem DB? Mit SFC15? Es sieht so aus, als wenn der Antrieb nur ein Wort des Doppelwortes sieht.


----------



## Ralle (18 Januar 2019)

127324 dez = 1F15C hex
61788 dez   = F15c hex

Da fehlt die 1, also stimmt etwas mit deiner Parametrierung nicht.
Wie sieht das im S120 beim Sollwert aus?, bzw. schau mal auf die EA der Schnittstelle in der SPS.
Die Position ist ja tatsächlich ein DWord, es kommt aber nur ein Word an, also entweder ist das unterschiedlich parametriert in der Schnittstelle oder evtl verschoben?
Nutzt du den Standard-FB von Siemens?


----------



## wieczo (18 Januar 2019)

Oh man. Ihr habt recht. Ich hatte es mehrfach überprüft aber doch irgendwie übersehen. Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## wieczo (18 Januar 2019)

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage.
Beim Telegramm 111 ist noch etwas Reserve am Ende. Da übertrage ich jetzt die Motortemperatur zur SPS. Da bekomme ich allerdings einen 4 stelligen Wert den ich mit 1000 multipliziere und dann durch 16384 teile. Dann habe ich die Temperatur x 10. 
Bei 52 Grad kommt ca. 8550 in der sps an. Nach meiner Berechnung habe ich dann 520 raus. 

Die Drehzahl von 1500 kommt als ca. 98312759 im DB an. Auch dies verstehe ich noch nicht so ganz. 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Erklärung für mich. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Larry Laffer (18 Januar 2019)

Ich würde sagen, dass deine Drehzahl dann wieder nur 1 Wort groß ist. Das High-Wort deines Zahlenwertes enthält genau die von dir genannten 1500. Schau dir das mal in Hex an ...

98312759 entspricht Hex 5DC 2237
1500 entspricht Hex 5DC

Gruß
Larry


----------



## zako (18 Januar 2019)

4000hex = 100%  von den Bezugsparametern (siehe p2000ff)
Bei Doppelwort 40000000hex = 100%


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2019)

@zako

Weißt du, warum das von Siemens so gelöst würde?
Ist echt umständlich, wenn man die tatsächliche Drehzahl anzeigen soll.

PS: Wenn ich recht erinnere, kann man sich auch die Drehzahl in einem zusätzlichem Parameter direkt in die SPS holen.


----------



## zako (19 Januar 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> Weißt du, warum das von Siemens so gelöst würde?



Eine prozentualen Darstellung hat schon Vorteile. Es gibt eben Motoren mit einer Bemessungsdrehzahl von 60rpm (z.B. große Segmentmotoren) und welche mit z.B. 60000rpm (Werkzeugmaschinenspindeln). Wenn man z.B. die Drehzahl direkt in rpm übergeben will, dann wäre es beim Segmentmotor schon recht grob und der Wert für die Spindel würde gar nicht in ein Wort passen. 
Für "Standardmotoren" kann man die Bezugsdrehzahl z.B. auf p2000 = 16384 stellen. Dann kann man die Solldrehzahl direkt in rpm übertragen (wenn man keine Nachkommastellen will (oder eben bei einer Nachkommastelle p2000 =  1638,4 rpm)).

Mit Technologieobjekten in der S7-1200/1500 wäre das Thema dann entsprechend komfortabel gelöst. Aber ich finde den Einfachpositionierer auch recht gut.

Ansonsten kann man Werte die man nur am HMI anzeigen will (z.B. Motortemperaturen, auch per HMI- Direktzugriff ins HMI holen), bzw. man arbeitet mit azyklischen Parameteraufträgen.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (20 Januar 2019)

Ralle schrieb:


> @zako
> 
> Weißt du, warum das von Siemens so gelöst würde?
> Ist echt umständlich, wenn man die tatsächliche Drehzahl anzeigen soll.



Weil die PROFI-Drive Spec dies so erfordert.


----------



## wieczo (22 Januar 2019)

Also ich habe im p2000 16384 vorgegeben.
Der Antrieb bekommt 1500 u/min vorgegeben und fährt diese auch. Zurück bekomme ich etwas über 98200. Bisher hab ich das noch nicht so ganz kapiert.

Des Weiteren hab ich bei meiner Positionierachse versucht die Richtung zu ändern. Über Geber invertieren geht das nicht. 
Bei einem positiven positionswert dreht der Motor rechts herum. 
Ich würde dies gerne ändern. Geht das irgendwie.
Danke für eure Hilfe.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zako (22 Januar 2019)

P1821 auf Linkslauf stellen.


----------



## wieczo (3 Juni 2019)

Guten morgen, 
Ich brauche mal einen Hinweis zur Gebereinstellung. Wenn ich im Bereich Mechanik 32000 lu pro lastumdrehung vorgebe, bekomme ich die Meldung das der Wertebereich zu groß ist. Ich hab 400 motorumdrehungen  zu 1 lastumdrehung.
Geberstichzahl 2048. multiturngeber. 

Wie kann ich nun die gebereinstellung anpassen das dies mit 32000 klappt?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

